# Asking for help



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

next week I have to be in a small city in Alicante province, to speak to the Fiscal, so taking advantage of my wife having two radio stations, I will be interviewing the Juez Decano on the radio. The place has LOADS of foreigners - mainly British.

She is the head judge of the place with overall responsibility and I am quite happy to interview here.

Now - without getting into slanging matches or saying xxxxies - what questions would you put forward to her? Honestly, if the forum rules permit will later post it.

This could be fun and of interest to all ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why she chose to to get dressed up to go on the radio???

Jo xxx


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> Why she chose to to get dressed up to go on the radio???
> 
> Jo xxx


sorry but you lost me completely there ...
incidentally, I was asking for interesting questions ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mepossem said:


> sorry but you lost me completely there ...
> incidentally, I was asking for interesting questions ...


just because you don't find it interesting, doesn't mean it isn't!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mepossem said:


> next week I have to be in a small city in Alicante province, to speak to the Fiscal, so taking advantage of my wife having two radio stations, I will be interviewing the Juez Decano on the radio. The place has LOADS of foreigners - mainly British.
> 
> She is the head judge of the place with overall responsibility and I am quite happy to interview here.
> 
> ...


Not to me it isn't. Or most other people, I should imagine. Or to anyone with more to do than big themselves up on internet forums.
I think you should begin by saying:

'Do you realise how lucky you are, that I, an important, well-connected and highly intelligent man with an extremely quick and inventive mind and a wife who owns two - yes two - radio stationsshould be devoting so much time to interviewing you?'

Try that for starters.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mepossem said:


> sorry but you lost me completely there ...
> incidentally, I was asking for interesting questions ...


Never mind those questions...my question is, when are you coming to clean my windows???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Why she chose to to get dressed up to go on the radio???
> 
> Jo xxx


Come on, possum , this is a cross-reference to one of your previous posts...
Jojo also has a quick mind...


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

can you just simply delete the thread?

as anyone knows, some people (incl. Jueces Decano) are quite willing to come on radio. I have a list of questions, I myself am without ANY importance in this.

Questions will revolve around problems with foreigners, how to change things, problems of the juzgados at this moment (huge cost cuttings) and honestly, the replies are 100% more important than the person asking them.

Can you simply delete the tread? Fairly useless exercise ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mepossem said:


> Can you simply delete the tread? Fairly useless exercise ...


Well, if your brain had worked faster than your keyboarding you might have thought about that before you posted it.
I think the three of us reading it had come to that conclusion and were - very gently and kindly - teasing you.....
I doubt if anybody really cares much about your proposed interview with the judge.
Sorry....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mepossem said:


> Questions will revolve around problems with foreigners, how to change things, problems of the juzgados at this moment (huge cost cuttings) *and honestly, the replies are 100% more important than the person asking them.*
> QUOTE
> 
> 
> No...I can't believe that..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Looks like the OP dug his own grave here!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Looks like the OP dug his own grave here!


He's just an average internet troll. People like that usually disappear quickly when they get ignored.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> He's just an average internet troll. People like that usually disappear quickly when they get ignored.


Oh Seb*, I soooooo agree with you which is why I said 


> I think this zoo should have a "No Feeding" policy.


 on the valley of the fallen thread, which was taken completely off route and became a name dropping, quote dropping pijo fest.
Such a shame I feel


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

glad to see you feel ashamed 

I stay there with my basic element: let the spaniards do, it is not a major problem for them, and it's basically something the PSOE uses to 'rouse the troops': 'que viene la derecha' ...

loads of pseudo left wingers who love, 70 years after the facts, present the 'crime': that the centre and the right wing did not want to die.


----------

